# TX, North Dallas -Alternating Space Western & Fantasy games seeks 1 more player



## Talysian

For those who want just the down and Dirty here it is, details to follow.

Time: Sunday's from 1-5
Location: George Bush & Marsh approximately
Genre: Alternating SpaceWestern/Fantasy
System: Strands of Fate
Current Players 3+1 who will be in and out for a bit. 

And a bit more description

Hey all, we are currently playing a Serenity Game alternating with a Fantasy Game based off of EN Worlds War of the Burning Sky, both using Strands of Fate every Sunday. Due to some work schedules we lost one player, and will be having another go sketchy, due to getting into a Bowling Tournament, So I'm looking for one more player to join our ranks. (I won't turn away a couple if you both play, but really only need one more!)

We range from 27-45 and have a mixed gender group. 


Our current system of choice is Fate, Specifically Strands of Fate. It's a system that you only need the book for character creation. For more on fate feel free to look here http://www.faterpg.com/2011/the-core-of-fate-core/

And for the specific version we use here http://voidstar.squarespace.com/strands-of-fate/ .

As far as a bit about our location we play at my wife & I's apartment. She is the person who will be out for tournament bowling... 

It's no smoking inside, but you can go out to smoke! Most of the time we all bring snacks and such. Sometimes we do the whole pot luck luncheon as well. 

We do have a dog and cats, we try to keep it clean, but just as a warning for those with allergies.

Other then that message me with questions or if you have interest! 

Thanks! ​


----------



## Talysian

Bump! Still looking for one more,  player to add to our ranks!


----------

